
Members of Congress bring phones inside secure clasified information facility - anigbrowl
https://twitter.com/RepAndyBiggsAZ/status/1187041850286379009
======
anigbrowl
Additional context here. Given the highly partisan nature of this episode I
opted to cite a tweet from one of the participants rather than a report
thereon that would be perceived as biased.

[https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/23/politics/republicans-storm-
im...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/23/politics/republicans-storm-impeachment-
inquiry-deposition-laura-cooper/index.html)

